# Gezielte Fragen zu einem Logo !



## highdronic (6. Mai 2002)

Guten Abend ihr PS-Freekz ! 

Ich bin momentan dabei eine Anime-site zu designen. Da das mein erstes Design ist, habe ich noch einige Probleme..unter anderem mit dem Logo. Hier mal meine Fragen:

1. Ich kennt doch garantiert diese Gitter, die man über Bilder legen kann (Ich weiß nicht genau, wie sie heißen). Ich will das Gitter so machen, dass es zu 2 Ecken hin transparent wird. Wie stelle ich das an ? (übrigens...wie ich die Gitter mache, weiß ich)

2. Wie man 3d Objekte erstellt weiß ich. Kann ich das Objekt denn auch an einer Seite "ausblenden" ? Ich will nämlich dieses Objekt, was an der Seite verblasst, und da fängt die Schrift an. 

3. Ich will rechts im Bild einen Animekopf einbauen, der halt von der Seite kommt..und darein einen leichten Windeffekt. Leider passt das nicht gut, da der Rest des Logos in Blautönen und weiß gestaltet ist, und der Kopf der reinkommen soll hat mehrer Farben (logisch). Kennt ihr irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, wie man das hinbekommen könnte, dass es wohl reinpasst ?

So..das wäre es erstmal. Schonmal Danke für eure Antworten. 

Highdronic


----------



## Mythos007 (6. Mai 2002)

Bitte zeig mal Deine Bilder damit wir uns das besser
vorstellen können - klingt zur Zeit nämlich noch sehr
konfus ... bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## freekazoid (6. Mai 2002)

heyhoi highdronic

also

1. das was du suchst/brauchst sind 'masken'. sieh dir das bild im anhang an  ... bei fragen > pm

2. siehe #1

3. stell deinen effekt mal her und dann versuchs mit dem einfärben der ebene auf deine gewünschte farbe. das geht folgendermassen:

[strg]+[u]
häkchen 'färben' setzen
regler 'farbton' schieben


----------



## highdronic (6. Mai 2002)

*Danke !*

Danke für die schnelle Antworten. 

 @ Mythos
Tut mir Leid, ich habe noch nichts, was ich hochladen könnte. Aber ich werde mal Freekazoids "Anweisungen befolgen" (*g*), und dann lade ich das Ergebnis hoch. Werds vielleicht heute Abend noch fertigstellen. 

 @ Freek
Danke für die Tipps. Ich habe noch nie mit masken gearbeitet....bni sozusagen n PS-NewB werd mal sehen, ob ich das hinbekomme..sollte aber. Und das mit dem Färben. Das habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich wollte eigentlich die Farben beibehalten. Trotzdem..ich werde es ausprobieren, und lade es dann hoch.


----------



## highdronic (6. Mai 2002)

*Erster Entwurf*

Und nochmals einen wunderschönen guten Abend, 
Ich habe jetzt den ersten Entwurd fertig. ich hab das Gitter jetzt komplett weggelassen. Mit dem maskieren komme ich jetzt klar....habe es aber nicht direkt gebraucht. Trotzdem Danke...wird mir garantiert in der Zukunft noch helfen. Ansonsten..öh..mir gefällt das Logo eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Wie immer..irgendetwas fehlt  Könnt ihr mir sagen, was ? Und irgendwie finde ich, passt der Kopf nicht zu dem Pixelstyle. Naja..eure Meinunge sind gefragt..*g* Und wie gesagt..bin ein richtig blutiger Anfänger, wie man garantiert an dem Logo sehen kann. 
gReetZ
high


----------



## freekazoid (6. Mai 2002)

tja...wenn du vor ca. 2monaten mit dem hier gekommen wärst vonwegen


> Naja..eure Meinunge sind gefragt


dann wären dir hier alli mods an den hals gehüpft mit der aussage 'gehört nach fettepixel.de'...nunja, gibts aber nich mehr, drum sag ich halt hier(!!) was dazu...
naja is halt schlicht, aber nicht zu überladen geworden. ich würd nen anderen hintergrund machen. die typo is zu gross für ne pixelfont.
peace


----------



## Avariel (7. Mai 2002)

Sieht vielleicht auch n bisschen besser aus, wenn du die Deckkraft von dem Kopf ein bisschen runtersetzt, und den Kopf ein wenig nach links verschiebst.
Probiers halt mal aus.

cya
Avariel


----------



## tonfarben (7. Mai 2002)

*vielleicht...*

...auch den Kopf in größer und gespiegelt in den Hintergrund legen mit wenig Deckkraft, also einen Ausschnitt des Kopfes. Ne andere, auch dezente Schriftart noch, aber sonst isses gut fürn Logo, not too much...


----------



## highdronic (7. Mai 2002)

*THX*

Hi, 
Einmal zum Thema PS NewB...ich habe PS zwar schon lange...arbeite aber erst seit kurzem intensiv damit...das meine ich mit NewB.
Ansonsten....danke für eure guten Tipps....werde es mal ausprobieren, und dann posten. 
bye
high


----------



## highdronic (7. Mai 2002)

*SORRY!*

Hey Freek....habe ausversehen deinen Eintrag nicht richtig gelesen..ich dachte du meintest, dass ich vor längerer Zeit schon mit PS gearbeitet habe. Naja..daher die Erklärung im vorigen Post. Tut mir Leid. und mit Fettepixel wirst du wohl recht haben.. Was mir da ja aber nicht gefällt ist, dass einige Leute recht unfreundlich sind. Egal ! *g* Sorry nochmal wegen den vielen Posts !


----------



## highdronic (7. Mai 2002)

*Verbessertes Logo*

Hi, 
Das Logo habe ich noch etwas verändert..bis jetzt nur den Kopf.....größer und deckkraft runter. In meinem alten Post könnt ihr das neue Logo sehen (habs über das andere gespeichert..deswegen) Egal..zur not..hier isses nochmal ! Und...noch eine Frage zu den Ebenenmasken:

Man kann ja einen Bereich auswählen, der maskiert wird. Kann man das auch als Übergang machen ? Weil ich habe vor, den Kopf ganz raus zu nehmen, und stattdessen nur einen halben Kopf der an der Seite..ich sage mal "ausgeblendet" wird...der halt ins transparente verschwimmt. so dass man nur ein Auge von dem Kopf richtig sieht..und dass dann halt groß.


----------



## Mythos007 (7. Mai 2002)

Chellaz  highdronic,

Klar kannst Du bei den Ebenenmasken auch einen
Farbverlauf zur Tranzparenz erstellen ... 

Logo: Also ich finde dass der pixelstyle nicht
wirklich mit dem animebereich harmoniert ...
Da würde ich eher auf diese "Geschwindigkeits-
streifen als Hintergrund setzen ... ich hoffe
ihr wisst was ich meine ...

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## highdronic (7. Mai 2002)

*@ Mythos*

mmh..jo..hast recht..pixelstyle suckt insgesamt ein bissl zu anime. Aber..mir würde nichts anderes hübsches enistellen..natürlich..ne geile mandarin font oder so.. aber das sieht einfach beschissen aus  Auf jeden Fall gekomme ich es nicht hin, etwas hübsches damit zu machen. Okay..ich könnte das ganze etwas japanischer gestalten..vielleicht so ein paar japanische Zeichen rein oder so. Werd ma sehn, ob ich was nettes hinbekomme. Und Geschwindigkeitslinien..ööh..noe..keine ahnung was du meinst....hast du vielleicht ein Beispiel ? Was du unter Geschwindigkeitslinien verstehst ? Wäre nett. 
bye
high


----------



## cocoon (8. Mai 2002)

*Re: @ Mythos*



> _Original geschrieben von highdronic _
> *hast du vielleicht ein Beispiel ? Was du unter Geschwindigkeitslinien verstehst ?  *



Also, unter "Geschwindigkeitslinien" (<-- ??? ) versteht man glaub' ich sowas (die Schweife der Sterne).

Machst Du am besten mit dem Pfadtool: 
Am einfachsten ist es, wenn Du 
- einen Pfad zeichnest mit dem gewünschen Winkel (irgendwas jenseits der 90°, wie man sieht),
- dann "Unterpfadkontur füllen" (Rechtsklick) mit einem grossen Pinsel, etwa 200px. 
- Dann die Ebene etwas verschieben, am besten Schift gedrückt und die Cursor nehmen - etwas nach unten, mehr in die Seiten,
- dann den Pfad mit dem Radiergummi und der gleichen Werkzeugspitze (also 200px, falls Du die genommen hast) anwenden.
Kannst mal rumprobieren, indem Du Grösse des Radiergummis änderst, oder auch verschiedene "Geschwindigkeitslinien" (hehe.. ) machst, bei denen Du dann in gleichmässigen Schritten die Grösse des Radiergummis änderst, bzw. den Abstand, um den Du die Ebene verschiebst. Kommen auch coole Ergebnisse bei rum. (Hoffe, Du konntest mir folgen..)

Coole Typos gibt's hier.


----------



## highdronic (8. Mai 2002)

*Geschwindigkeitslinien *

Jo..danke...dürfte ganz nett aussehen..mal sehen, wie ich es einbauen kann. Aber..eine frage noch mal..hat nichts mit dem thema zu tun..aber..n neuer thread wäre unnötig  ich habe neuerdings photoshop 7.0 ...in ebay ersteigert..leider englische version ! kann ich das irgendwie mit einem update o.Ä. deutsch bekommen ?


----------



## cardex (8. Mai 2002)

Glaub nicht das sowas möglich ist, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren =)







-pessimistische Grüsse-


----------



## cocoon (8. Mai 2002)

*eBay*



> Aus einem Ersteigerten Koffer ( "Koffer habe ich in Frankfurt bei einer Kofferauktion ersteigert" ), verkaufe ich folgende Programme:
> 
> Adobe Photoshop 7
> 
> ...



Alles klar...

// Sorry wg. Offtopic


----------



## kasi (8. Mai 2002)

@ Cardex + Highdronic
Also PS 7 kann man zumindest auf den Stand von 6.0 konvertieren.
Man muss dazu das deutsche Language-File von PS 6.0 in den PS 7 Ordner kopieren. Ich kann nicht garantieren, dass es 100%-ig funktioniert aber es sollte. Die genauen Ordner kann ich euch leider nicht sagen. Mit Updates bekommst du nur die gepatchten Teile in Deutsch. (also  bei offiziellen von Adobe) War bei 6.0 so und wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht ändern.


----------



## highdronic (8. Mai 2002)

Okay danke !  Ich habe auch schon an language files oder so gedacht. Muss ich mal sehen..sollte eigentlich funzen !
Nochmal zum Logo : Ich habe jetzt noch einmal alles übern haufen geschmissen, da mir aufgefallen ist, wie schlecht das andere aussah. das neue ist zwar immer noch im Pixelstyle, aber andere Farben..es passt einfach besser. 
Ich baue aber auf jeden Fall noch ein Objekt oder so ein..weiß nur nicht was, hättet ihr Ideen ? zum Thema anime ? habe schon überlegt, ob ich ein finsterguckendes Gesicht oder so reinklatsch..so, dass das halt gut aussieht. einfärben und so ! und falls ich noch etwas verbessern könnte...sagts einfach !!! Naja...schonmal Danke für eure Tipps !!!


----------



## Mythos007 (8. Mai 2002)

@  highdronic

Todsünde ! Pixelfont und anti aliasing angeschaltet *uhaa* 

Bis dann dann Mythos

N.S.: Freu mich schon auf den neuen Entwurf ...


----------



## tonfarben (8. Mai 2002)

Nee, ich finde es schlimmer als vorher! Nimm den Pixelfont raus...


----------



## cocoon (8. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von highdronic _
> * weiß nur nicht was, hättet ihr Ideen ? zum Thema anime ? *



Hmm, wie wär's mit 'nem Anime-Pic?  Ansonsten würde ich einfach nach'n paar Assoziationen suchen. Ich persönlich verbinde Anime/Manga entweder mit (mehr oder weniger) brutalem Zeichentrick-Sci-Fi, oder mit diesem Schulmädchen-Image. Also vielleicht japanische Zeichen, irgendwelche Sci-Fi-Zeug, Blümchen, Schnuller, Sternchen, ...
Einfach mal drauflosdenken, oder Deine Anime-Video-Sammlung von vorne bis hinten durchgucken.. 

//edit
Ach ja, so, wie's jetzt aussieht, finde ich es ehrlich gesagt zu wenig Anime-Like, weil ich da eigentlich gar nichts anime-mässiges drinfinden kann. Pixelfont wirkt eher technisch/elektronisch und die 3D-Shapes im Hintergrund.. hmm.. 
Ist aber auch nur meine Meinung. 
//edit


----------



## Marvin (8. Mai 2002)

das raster sieht zu aufdringlich aus... mach die deckkraft runter und vielleicht noch dieses 3d-mäßige


----------



## highdronic (8. Mai 2002)

*...!*

Mmh..viel Kritik..aber..ich finds gut ! So weiß ich, was ich besser machen kann ! Danke ! Aber eine frage habe ich mal @ mythos:
Was genau ist Anti aliasing ? Wie gesagt..bin ein NewB. und ich denke da frage ich lieber, bevor ich so tue, als ob ich es wüsste. Aber..der Pixelfont gefällt mir ehrlichgesagt..habe jetzt nochmal Deckkraft des Gitters niedriger gesetzt, und es an den Rändern ausgeblendet. Außerdem 2 Charas rein ! Guckt es euch noch einmal an...bitte.. wenn es euch imemr noch nicht gefällt..egal..sagts einfach. Aber meinung meinung nach passt es jetzt wohl !


----------



## tonfarben (8. Mai 2002)

*aha!*

Anti-Aliasing ist ein Begriff, den ich aus der 3d-rendering-welt kenne. Es bedeutet, das Pixel mit den Nachbarpixeln verrechnet werden und der daraus entstehende Farbwert dem Pixel gegeben wird. Wichtig ist das vor allem, um die Kanten von entfernten Objekten sauber darzustellen, damit keine Griesel entstehen. Gerade bei schrägen Kanten ist das wichtig. Ohne Anti-Aliasing hat man den unansehnlichen "Treppen-Effekt".
Zum Bild: Mit den Beiden Chars ist es Super, nur der Pixelfont ist immer noch Stilbruch und macht das Bild unstimmig. Nimm ihn doch endlich raus!


----------



## freekazoid (8. Mai 2002)

@ highdronic:


> Was genau ist Anti aliasing ?


also anti aliasing ist sozusagen die glättung deiner schrift.
da du aber einen pixelfont hast und es halt eben 'pixel' sind, die du da zum vorschein bringen willst, soltlest du deine schrift nicht wirklich glätten lassen. drum ausschalten. und wo? siehe anhang 
einfach die einstellung auch 'ohne' setzen...

_
//edit
da wahr wohl jemand schneller als ich...
_


----------



## highdronic (8. Mai 2002)

*Pixelfont*

Okay..Pixelfont muss raus. Ich sehe es so langsam auch ein ! Aber...was soll ich sonst nehmen ? Ich habe hier mal 3 verschiedene Schriften eingesetzt...

1. Arial 





naja..es geht.. aber..so langsam sehe ich, dass es besser aussieht, als der pixelstyle !

2. Verdana





mmh..auch okay...ähnlich wie arial ne ?

3. Mandarind ..dazu möchte ich erst etwas sagen..ich habe einige Animefans gefragt...die haben mir alle mandarind empfohlen..aber..wie man weiß haben animefans überhaupt keine ahnung von webdesign !*g* naja..hier das beispiel :





*kotz* *gg*..was haltet ihr davon ? (geile frage oder ??)

najoa..ich nehme auch gerne noch vorschläge an, welche schriften passen würden !


----------



## tonfarben (8. Mai 2002)

*pass auf*

Du bastelst mit versch. Schriften. Nimm so was serifenloses für die Adresse. Klick auf das T in der ebene, um die Schrift zu rendern. Dann wechselst Du in den Maskierungsmodus und erstellst einen Verlauf von grau nach schwarz, dann wird die Typo nach einer seite hin halbtransparent. Dann nimmst Du die Zeile drunter und stellst sie neben andere die Schrift, so, das sie über die köppe geht. Das Wort "Anime" oder nur das "A", und wenns schaise is, lass den Mandarinfont doch weg. Und probier, die Laufweite zu erhöhen bei der kleinen Zeile....


----------



## highdronic (8. Mai 2002)

*???*

mmh..aufs t klicken um die schrift zu rendern ? so etwas klappt bei mir nicht..*g* egal..wie das anders geht weiß ich ja. trotzdem weiß ich nicht genau, wie du das meinst. hättest du vielleicht n kleines beispiel ? nur ne skizze oder so ? Damit ich es so in etwa weiß ! Außerdem....bei mir wird die schrift nicht transparent, wenn ich im maskierungsmodus nen verlauf von grau nach schwarz erstelle. Naja..ich werde das wohl hinkriegen..aber..dazu müsste ich echt mal wissen, wie du das meinst. werde in der zeit mal n bissl weiter probieren !


----------



## freekazoid (8. Mai 2002)

nunja also:


> wie man weiß haben animefans überhaupt keine ahnung von webdesign


naja, nicht wirklich, dieser font passt einfach definitiv NICHT zu diesem hintergrund. fertich.

ich würde die schrift, vorallem den titel kleiner machen und nach unten links stellen. dann kannste oben noch mit etwas auffüllen.
schriftart etwas ohne serifen.


----------



## AvS (8. Mai 2002)

Probiers doch mal mit der neuen Blade 2 Schrift. Ich denke die würde da gut rüberkommen

AvS


----------



## tonfarben (10. Mai 2002)

wenn das gar nicht klappt mit der transparenz, nimm einen 900px dicken radiergummi mit verblassen 10stufen und radiere vorsichtig, dann wirds etwas transparent


----------



## subzero (10. Mai 2002)

mann könnte doch als hintergrund...ganz viel animes nehmen..so und übereinander schmeisen dann ebenenmodi ....
finde is die beste variante...weil das mit den roten ecken etwas plump wirkt

weißte ich wie ich das mein....?


----------



## highdronic (10. Mai 2002)

*...!*

mmh...jo subzero...könnte man machen..aber..ich finde dann wirkt es irgendwie zu aufwendig ! ich wills ja einfach schlicht .... trotzdem...ich werde es ausprobieren !


----------



## tonfarben (10. Mai 2002)

Aber auf alle Fälle muß das Schriftbild insgesamt dezenter. Eine serifenlose Schrift, kann ja auch kenyan Coffee oder movie Poster sein, es gibt soooo viele... Und kleiner muß sie. Oder probier doch, das Raster vom Hintergrund wegzunehmen und auf die (große) Schrift zu legen, oder ein feineres Raster...


----------



## highdronic (12. Mai 2002)

*hui*

mmh..bin grad groß am probieren. Werd das neue Ergebnis bald posten ! Aber...einige Sachen hören sich echt gut an. Nur die Blade 2 Schrift suckt etwas (sorry). Egal..! 
high


----------

